
Wally - holds your plastic cards - equilibrium
http://wally-app.com/
======
bgruber
is this an early april fools joke? every card in my wallet either needs to be
used as a physical object (i.e. swiped, hole-punched) or is there for an
emergency situation (health insurance, 2-factor-auth don't-have-my-phone
codes). I really don't understand what this is for.

~~~
gk1
I don't carry a wallet. For the past four years I've been carrying just a
money clip with cash, ID, and one credit card. You mentioned health insurance
cards, and this would be a good way for someone like me to have my insurance
info on hand.

~~~
jvdh
The useful thing about a physical insurance card is that everybody can read it
when you're unresponsive and in need of help. A smartphone app is not going to
be able to replicate that.

Only thing you could do is change your lock screen to include this kind of
data (and/or a pointer).

~~~
jessriedel
Do people honestly still believe this trope about the hospital needing your
physical insurance card when you're unconscious? That they downgrade your
emergency care if you don't have the good insurance? This is not a thing that
happens.

The physical card is so you have the info in a difficult-to-lose form when you
go to a doctor's appt, check into the ER with a broken bone, etc.

------
alexjeffrey
This looks interesting, but I don't know how useful it would be for me given
most of my cards have to be swiped or inserted into some kind of device.

------
danielsaidi
Hi guys, happy to read all the interesting stuff you write about our app.

We actually launched this app before both Passbook (Apple) and Wallet Hub
(Microsoft). I'm not sure when Google Wallet launched, but we found out about
it after releasing Wally.

Our intentions were to build a slick, intuitive and really easy to use wallet
app without all the registration, cloud sync, offers etc. We developed it,
released it...just to read about how all these major actors announced their
stuff some weeks later. Also, some Swedish alternatives were released after
us, winning awards, getting venture capital etc.

We never aimed for that...our app is really simple, and that has been the plan
all along.

After releasing Wally, we have been working on other stuff (apps, open source
libs, web services etc.) for the most time except some updates. However, after
receiving some interesting feedback, we felt like going back and polishing the
app some more. We did so, added iPhone 5 support and just finished retina
support for the photos, when...

...a new app that's called Wally was released (yes, that's right)!

A week or so ago, a couple of guys in the middle-east just launched their new
brand new, award winning app. It does not do the same thing, but it has the
same name, similar icon and a similar logotype.

We'll see where this'll end :)

If you want to get in contact with us, give us feedback etc. - just hook up
with us at <http://wally-app.com>. We will release a more informative site
soon, but you'll find links to our issue and feedback page, Facebook page etc.

------
DanBC
It looks handy. Some places allow you to use an image of the card (or just the
number of the card without the physical card); and sometimes I'm buying online
and I just need the numbers. I'm gently worried about the consequences of
storing a credit card number and the cv2 number on a computer.

Isn't this ultimate skeumorphism? Take a real world object, photograph it, and
put the photograph in a virtual wallet which is all leather and stitching. :-p

But it does look and easy to use. That bit of photo editing looked good.

------
bluetidepro
How does this differ than Passbook (default on iOS)? You may want to answer
that on the site, since they look basically the same. And as others mentioned,
how is this useful if you can't even use the cards in the real world? It's
essentially a nice looking photo library of pictures of your credit cards. I
don't see any value in this, I think you need to add some points to the site
of how this is could be useful in the real world.

~~~
mbesto
AFAIK Passbook does not do this, or at least no company has integrated into
Passbook yet. I still don't understand how Passbook works. In the US there is
only a handful of apps that use Passbook, and even then, the one I do own
(United), I still can't figure out "what it does".

~~~
bluetidepro
" _...or at least no company has integrated into Passbook yet..._ "

Huh? I have tons of apps that use Passbook? I use Passbook daily for rewards
cards and loyalty cards? Here is a link to a huge list of apps integrated into
Passbook: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passbook_(application)>

I have personally used it tons of times with my Starbucks card, Walgreens
card, and for tickets to get into concerts.

------
bmuon
<http://lemon.com/> has been working on this for quite a while before this app
and Passbook. Actually I'd say Passbook is a total Lemon rip off. It also lets
you track your expenses by taking pictures of your receipts and by connecting
to your bank accounts.

~~~
martinced
lemon shows on their frontpage someone taking a picture of its VISA and
putting it inside his iPhone.

What can possibly go wrong?

: )

------
emillerm
The issue with using this for loyalty cards is that in my experience, many
stores have scanners than can't scan a glossy screen very well.

Also, the skeuomorphic design is nice but you could easily fit more cards on
the screen by using a simpler list view.

~~~
jvdh
It's not only the glossiness, it's also about the original size. Barcodes work
because they are at a fixed size, and a picture on screen can seldom reproduce
the exact same size.

This is also why QR Codes have reference points (those three corner blocks or
the big centre block)

------
Down_n_Out
I kinda like it... It's helpful for when I make a purchase online and I need
to enter the code of my Visa/Mastercard, since my telephone is on the desk
next to me and my wallet usually in my jacket, it could be handy. You could
also scan some other cards containing something like a tax number or other
information you might sometimes need. Might benefit from an add on feature to
scan business cards?? You'd have to offer a search function though, I think?

------
mikeash
It might be good to add some description to the site. I'm not going to watch a
demo video, and I'm unlikely to click the App Store link when I don't really
understand what the app actually does.

~~~
frogpelt
Not that I disagree about adding a description, but why wouldn't you watch a
demo video if you want to know what the app does?

~~~
zaphoyd
In my case: I'm reading this on the bus in a loud environment where I pay
through the nose for mobile data.

------
genericresponse
How is this different from the core functionality of KeyRing?

------
rbchv
Nice UI. I need something like this for Android... Are there any recommended?
I've been meaning to make it myself but just haven't made the time.

~~~
imsofuture
Yeah, the camera.

